# DIY Pull Up Bar



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I've reached a stage where I've realised I'm pretty puny and people are justified in calling me 'lanky'. I'm 6' 2" and I'm pretty skinny.

I understand a pull up bar is good for exercising pretty much all upper body muscles so I thought I'd build one. However I also understand they can be pretty dangerous if made badly.

I have a fairly low budget and want to know what dimensions to use for the two main beams. I wanted to go with timber and I was planning on drilling all of the way through and securing the cross bar on the outsides of the beams. The beams will go down 2 feet in to the ground and will be concreted in place.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone with any kind of experience with this?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well to be honest a perfect low budget answer to that one is , a school play ground always has monkey bars or some sort of play ground equipment that works wonders. There are tons of youtube videos of people doing this style of work outs, and the best part is it is free.

Hope this helps a bit

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Use a pair of 150mm (6") treated pine logs for the uprights and a 30mm (1 1/4") mild steel rod for the top bar.

With two bags (20kg ea) of cement per side, here you'd be looking at a total of around $45 - $60 for the lot.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Use a pair of 150mm (6") treated pine logs for the uprights and a 30mm (1 1/4") mild steel rod for the top bar.
> 
> With two bags (20kg ea) of cement per side, here you'd be looking at a total of around $45 - $60 for the lot.





BC-Slinger said:


> Well to be honest a perfect low budget answer to that one is , a school play ground always has monkey bars or some sort of play ground equipment that works wonders. There are tons of youtube videos of people doing this style of work outs, and the best part is it is free.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Either of those would be viable.

I think I'd prefer to make my own because I'm too lazy to walk to a park, etc.  (but strangely not lazy enough to do pull ups, push ups, etc... lol)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you ever considered using this exercise stuff called ummm, Thera Tube / Band ?

Check out some fitness sights. There's a crap load of upper body exercises and your investment will be much less. Pretty much just need the tubes, handles and door frame attchment.

Plus when you get bored with exercise, you can recycle them into slingshot bands!

http://www.band-exercises.net/


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Have you ever considered using this exercise stuff called ummm, Thera Tube / Band ?
> 
> Check out some fitness sights. There's a crap load of upper body exercises and your investment will be much less. Pretty much just need the tubes, handles and door frame attchment.
> 
> ...


Hey, that's a good idea. I wondered what that Thera Band stuff was for... 

I think I'll end up doing both. It'll be fun the make the pull up bar.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What you described is pretty solid if you want to go that route. Have you explored the idea of securing a bar up in the rafters of your garage, attic or basement. Simple, fast and cheap. A friend of mine did as you described and its pretty good. Don't forget a good bulk up program involves working all the major muscles especially the legs.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Like Hrawk says, resistance tubes are an excellent alternative to pull up bars! Many modern workout programs like the P90X now include alternatives for pull up bars using resistance tubing.

It's not all about working out though, you need the correct diet if you are wanting to bulk up, muscles need protein in order for them to grow.


----------



## KevinSpear (Feb 16, 2019)

How do I know which product is the best among the ones listed here?

https://rainydayfitness.com/best-pull-up-bars/


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

A low hanging tree branch??


----------

